# Where can I pay someone to clean my fish on LL?



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sorry for the random topic, but it would be nice to have somebody at the marina, parks, etc that would clean fish for a fair price. Offshore boats have guys lined up with fillet knives. Anybody on Livingston doing it?


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Most likely not enough potential customers to make it worth their while. When a offshore party boat pulls up at nearly the same time each day, 50 potential customers unload at one spot. Most likely not 50 potential customers on LL at all ramps combined throughout the day.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Danny O said:


> Sorry for the random topic, but it would be nice to have somebody at the marina, parks, etc that would clean fish for a fair price. Offshore boats have guys lined up with fillet knives. Anybody on Livingston doing it?


I'll clean your fish for a small fee!!!! angelsm


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Pet Spoon said:


> I'll clean your fish for a small fee!!!! angelsm


You are going to charge me? I'm your husband. Are you going to charge me to clean your own fish?


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I clean fish on halves.......Especially big stripers!!!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Danny O said:


> You are going to charge me? I'm your husband. Are you going to charge me to clean your own fish?


This was a joke. I forgot to put the smiley face. :smile::spineyes:


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Danny O said:


> You are going to charge me? I'm your husband. Are you going to charge me to clean your own fish?


Man, does she ever a sweet deal or what. The more she catches, the more she makes. :cheers:


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

If I posted that request I would be high heel beat and pocket book swatted.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> If I posted that request I would be high heel beat and pocket book swatted.


Me N' you both...LOL


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

If anyone can train their wives to clean fish, They need to write a book , make a movie, and sit back and get rich!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Wow, we are getting off topic here, and no hijack intended, but to have a wife who enjoys fishing and will experience nature with you is valuable!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I can't believe nobody wants to get paid to clean my fish. I thought the unemployment rate was over 10%.


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)

Might need to review the requirements of holding a man card. Why have someone clean your fish? Do you get sick seeing fish guts?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's your guy , Danny O. I thought he would have "changed" that by now!!!


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Well my wife cut's the rib cage out of the fillets once I get the fillets off of the fish. Does this count for anything?:slimer:


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Fish4it said:


> Do you get sick seeing fish guts?


Nope.

We've caught 300+ fish in the last 3 1/2 weeks. Even with an electric knife, I've got FCCTS, fish cleaning carpal tunnel syndrome.  I feel sorry for Loy and Lone Eagle, who do this for a living.

I'm not complaining about cleaning them. I'm just curious if somebody in a marina cleans them for money. I guess the answer is no.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Danny O

You got too much money LOL.

Since you live in the Cape (I am assuming) just give me a call. My place is right by you. I will fillet 50 whites and 5 Stripers for $20 bucks. Plus one beer LOL


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Auto scalers*

The marinas (years ago) used to have automatic fish scalers. Looked like a front-loading clothes dryer with expanded metal drums. Dump your fish in, insert coins and the thing would spin around and in no time your fish were scaled. Haven't seen one in long time though.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMG... How about I invent the "Filet-O-Matic" I'll install hem at all the Marinas, if ya'll promise to support 'em. Then I'll sell 'em on the Net and TV. You buy one and get a pkg. of T-Bones Freeworld Famous Fish Fry Fixins For Free!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

If you want to have some fun, you can call my wife and tell her I suggested you give her a call.

You'll notice I didn't give out her number.

Hey, now that I think about it, my son needs a job. Hmmm.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

You're a wise wise man, Mark!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Hey, I cleaned all our fish today. Danny, we forgot to negotiate a price!!! Hmmm, my freezer is full of filets; wonder what I could do with them?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm gone for a few days and the board has degenerated to this!!!! Somebody slap that man with a channel cat! LOL!!!


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

1 fish a minute. 30 fish 30 minutes. I average 1000 fish a year (that would be my guess) generally wear out 2 electric knifes a season (had the perfect walmart exchange arrangement but walmart got smart and quit selling them).
Most of my guest do good at catching fish but aren't proficient at cleaning them, so I am use to clean mine and theirs. Heck, throw them on the table next to mine.....whats a few more.....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Cowboy, are going in the morning?


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

you bet your bottom dollar....come on lets ride


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

markbrumbaugh said:


> If you want to have some fun, you can call my wife and tell her I suggested you give her a call.
> 
> You'll notice I didn't give out her number.
> 
> Hey, now that I think about it, my son needs a job. Hmmm.


I would be concerned if he didn't need you to post your wife's number and he called her anyway. Would be fishy.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Cowboy gonna clean them all today, I'm gonna do the :walkingsm!


----------

